# Prepper Consulting question



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

In your opinion, would you be interested in receiving and what would you be willing to pay for prepping consulting services provided exclusively by prior Special Forces "Green Berets?" (travel costs would be separate expenditures). Consulting session would include an on-site assessment of the clients current preparedness along with a post-assessment write up on the pros/cons of the clients current situation and how to improve their current emergency preparedness situation covering a myriad of categories.

In your opinion, what would you be willing to pay for instructional classes specific to emergency preparedness conducted exclusively by prior Special Forces "Green Berets?" (travel costs would be separate expenditures). Instructional classes could cover such categories as: wilderness survival, weapons shooting/handling, combat tactics classes, emergency medical training, and/or operations planning.


Any suggestions would be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You have totally lost your mind!!! jmo. Go fish somewhere else. no offense.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Based on my latest interactions with an all SF company I would be willing to let you pay me for your services.

Based on normal circumstances, though, I'd be willing to let you pay me for your services.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I charge extra to unFoxtrot your mess.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I would go towards a seminar type thing and not individuals. Just my opinion. No individual can afford that.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

By the way.....not such a good first post.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Another newbie trying to sell something-- try somewhere else--


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

I am currently in no "mess." I have simply been brainstorming a business idea and was curious as to what the market potential would be. Not sure why there seems to be so much animosity towards by question/idea. I'm not sure if you (in general) understand what all SF soldiers can bring to the table given the emergency preparedness subject. this is also the first time I have ever posted in a forum so I'm not sure what kind of questions or "fishing" is against "forum protocol"......if that's even a thing. I'm simply trying to get a specific population's opinion on a subject.

Jakthesoldier- sorry to hear you had a bad experience with an all SF company (not even sure what type of business that company was providing), but what was the name of the company/business if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

td.smoot15 said:


> I am currently in no "mess." I have simply been brainstorming a business idea and was curious as to what the market potential would be. Not sure why there seems to be so much animosity towards by question/idea. I'm not sure if you (in general) understand what all SF soldiers can bring to the table given the emergency preparedness subject. this is also the first time I have ever posted in a forum so I'm not sure what kind of questions or "fishing" is against "forum protocol"......if that's even a thing. I'm simply trying to get a specific population's opinion on a subject.
> 
> Jakthesoldier- sorry to hear you had a bad experience with an all SF company (not even sure what type of business that company was providing), but what was the name of the company/business if you don't mind me asking.


Sure, it was READYMAN

And by mess, I mean the bad info, crappy classes, over priced BS, and general business model based on the idea that people will slurp up whatever you have to offer because you are, or claim to be SF.

It's not fun retraining soup sandwiches when every other phrase out of their mouth is "well some SF guy said to do it like (insert wrong answer here)"

The rest of the animosity comes from this being a dysfunctional family forum, not a census. You obviously didn't read the forum rules, and have no respect for this community. We aren't big fans of that.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Security? Ask here for free
Defense? Ask here for free
Fortifying your home? Ask here for free
What type of guns you should have? Ask here for free
Food storage? Ask here for free
Medical questions? Ask here for free

This is a community of various individuals with different types of training. We get a lot of good information and share information with each other for free. If you had bothered to read any of the posts you would see we have retired and active military (thanks for your service), nurses, master gardeners, people that specialize in security and on and on.

So what is that you can offer us that isn't covered on this forum? 

I know Slippy can teach you how to make spikes and give you marriage counseling if you need it and he doesn't charge a thing.


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

Jakthesoldier- after checking out the READYMAN website I am not impressed. Several things raise a couple questions as to their validity (at least on the SF side). Reading the bios of the workers lead to a lot of unprofessionalism. I can see as to why you might have had issues with them. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Most info is available free on the web or in manuals/books. If you don't know it already. Can't imagine there being a market for much else.


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

auntie- I've seen doomsday preppers, I know what kind of advice is being thrown around. not always the most sound....but what do I know.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

These youngsters, what are we to do with them? do they need training other than sticking their noses in their I phones? like my 18 yr. old daughter, she hears, but does not listen!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

td.smoot15.... say good bye


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

td.smoot15 said:


> auntie- I've seen doomsday preppers, I know what kind of advice is being thrown around. not always the most sound....but what do I know.


Tsk Tsk really? If that is what you think of the people in this forum then again you haven't really taken any time to read posts. Most of us are not tinfoil hat wearers, there are always a few. Any posts here that are BS are quickly countered with facts. Again I suggest that you take some time and get to know the majority of us and see what we think or have to say. Research takes time! If you want to know what areas are not covered read some of the threads and learn what real people are doing.

Most of us are preparing for anything such as blizzards, floods, electrical outages, water contamination, you know those things that are most likely to happen in our lifetime. Not just the tinfoil hat stories. I don't speak for everyone here, I am just sharing my thoughts about this group.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

td.smoot15 said:


> auntie- I've seen doomsday preppers, I know what kind of advice is being thrown around. not always the most sound....but what do I know.


The pepole seen on that show have almost all come around various prepping communities and admitted how scripted and sensationalized they were.

Several companies like you are talking about already exist. Most all give either flat bad advice, the rest give just enough advice to make the customers dangerous to themselves. Like telling a private "ok, get through the door fast, then shoot everything inside"

Among these are Tactical Response from James Yeager, ZERT, and ReadyMan.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Auntie gets my vote to handle all newbies just here to sell.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Auntie is right. There are more true professionals on this page than most other places I've been.

If we all got along and lived close enough, we'd be an unstoppable force


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I will trade you. One tactical stroller for your special force's advice. Plus if you pay me 25 cents I will give you a "like" for each response!

Deal?

Pic to sweeten the pot *firearms not icluded*:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess what everyone is trying to say is that as a newbie on the block, we find it 
hard to believe that Survival knowledge and prepping knowledge are the same and 
being a newbie it is hard for us to trust you. It like would you trust a rookie who 
was just put in your squad?

If you really think you know it all, hang around for a few months and find out. You 
might learn something and if you feel like sharing , do so.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ahh WHAT?
jake I had the same experience with RDM and told them about it pronto another flash and bang company. I got really tired of hearing about CHAD this and CHAD that "chad blew our freaking minds" -no man the acid your on did that, sheesh.
as for the OP nothing if it was worth salt then you could give it away and still come out ahead.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> ahh WHAT?
> jake I had the same experience with RDM and told them about it pronto another flash and bang company. I got really tired of hearing about CHAD this and CHAD that "chad blew our freaking minds" -no man the acid your on did that, sheesh.
> as for the OP nothing if it was worth salt then you could give it away and still come out ahead.


...Wut?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It's funny the dude got banned 5th post on the second page. We are still going.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Where?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> td.smoot15.... say good bye


Here.


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

nope, still here. keep entertaining yourselves.


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

maybe eventually i'll get to 1500 posts and have some validity since that's all that seems to matter in this forum world.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

See everyone has a ratio here. It's not printed anywhere, but we all keep them. 
It's the good post:wrong/stupid/dick ratio. 
Right now you have a 1:5
when you get a positive ratio people start taking you seriously. But be careful, sometimes 1 bad post can get you more than one tick on the right side, but only in the rarest occasions do posts ever get more than one in the left.

Seriously though, for all I know you are about 6 years old, living in Beverly Hills, with servants typing your posts, and survival, to you, means having to wipe your own butt.

Or, you could be ISIS, trying to get a bunch of us in one spot.

Or, worst of all, you could be a Stolen Valor case.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I actually quite like thus sales sech.... The op used a little lube before sticking it in.... 

Every second online"commando" claims sf training.... And kind of fitting since Rambo was a green berets (sp) 

But to the hostile responses the op is gettin..... This forum community doesn't like sales people seeing us as a easy cash card.... We are anything but....

Also thinking we are doomsday peppers (those on that show are not even close to how the border community is)

At this point would normally tell you to take a hike..... But you lubed us up first, so how about you provide us a sample of your knowledge and ability by becoming a member of this forum


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

this is dumb. if any of you can get someone who runs this website to delete this thread and delete my account that would be great. thanks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

td.smoot15 said:


> this is dumb. if any of you can get someone who runs this website to delete this thread and delete my account that would be great. thanks.


Hey smoot,

You need to buck up son. If you can't take a little bit of ribbin' how in the hell do you plan on teaching all of the great Tacticool shit you know? Are you that thin skinned? Did your tampon fall out, or did your skirt fly up and hit you in the head? Or is your name Caitlyn?

Damn, kids today....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Why was "green berets?" In quotes with a question mark? Is it a grab bag?


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

James m said:


> Why was "green berets?" In quotes with a question mark? Is it a grab bag?


most people misuse the word Special Forces. Special Forces is an actual unit and not a generic term that is often used to encompass SEALS, CAG, MARSOC, etc...I used the term Green Berets to clarify to those who may not have known that I was specifically talking about SF and not any other SOF unit.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's not what I was asking.


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hey smoot,
> 
> You need to buck up son. If you can't take a little bit of ribbin' how in the hell do you plan on teaching all of the great Tacticool shit you know? Are you that thin skinned? Did your tampon fall out, or did your skirt fly up and hit you in the head? Or is your name Caitlyn?
> 
> Damn, kids today....


I actually expected some professional responses to a simple question.


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

James m said:


> That's not what I was asking.


not sure what you're getting at. the question mark was there b/c the sentence was a question. what do you mean by a "grab bag?" All employees would be qualified SF personnel with various specialties.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

James m said:


> I would go towards a seminar type thing and not individuals. Just my opinion. No individual can afford that.


My post stands.


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

James m- thanks for the only constructive opinion that has been given


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

td.smoot15 said:


> I actually expected some professional responses to a simple question.


I'm not a professional. In fact, most professionals are only guessing (an educated guess, 
but a guess none the less). But professionals usually charge too much, and act like they 
know it all. BTW, I used to be a professional, but at least I'd go look up what I guessed 
at, just like the doctors who taught me.

As far as your business, unless it involved a hands on skill like suturing, dropping an ET tube, 
working with high voltage wiring, or brain surgery, I'd probably read a book. I wish you luck 
in your venture, with people suddenly realizing they might need to prep, you will hopefully 
get some business. But I'd recommend you read thru a lot of the posts here so you can pick 
up info on prepping rather than just survival. I learned there is a huge difference. 
PS you really need to learn how to deal with people who challenge you. Especially if they're 
paying you and all.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So getting to know real people and reading some of the threads was not constructive? You need to know and understand your market, that is what research is about. If you want to know what we are having trouble with and what we need to learn more about reading some threads would have been helpful.

If you had started in the introduction section as was suggested you would have gotten a bunch of hellos and welcomes. Instead you started with your business. Perhaps you missed the following rule when you read the rules, because of course you read them right?

_"Advertising for ANY business or product in usernames, signatures or avatars is not allowed, UNLESS you are a site sponsor. These will be removed. Creating threads or posts to advertis any business or product will be considered spam and will be deleted. Posting offenders risk being immediately banned.
If you are a Business or have a product or service that would be of interest to our members please click the Contact Us Link at the bottom of every page and choose the "Advertising Inquiry" option to learn how you can join our team and help support our community. We offer low-cost packages that can be of great benefit to you and your company."_


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

You got to admit asking that question on a prepperforum as your 1st is a dubious prospect at best. The prepperforum community has been chocked full of scharletons since the movement began to get noticed. Everyone and their brother seems to have some kind of better mousetrap to sell the community. 

I personally would not be interested, SF is great at living off the land and doing the basics. A team leader I spent some time with once told me, "we don't do anything special, we do the basics shoot move and communicate. We practice the basics until they are second nature, that is the secret, we do the basics at expert level." 

I think your skills would probably be best sold in an urban environment to the "concerned beginners" they probably have the most to gain by your expertise.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

td.smoot15 said:


> this is dumb. if any of you can get someone who runs this website to delete this thread and delete my account that would be great. thanks.


This group of people are nowhere near being idiots and they can smell a hawker a mile away.

We have people on this forum who are experts at everything from gardening to animal husbandry to weapons. Security? Got it. Hunting and fishing? Bases covered. Canning? Danged skippy. Guess what; these people freely give whatever information anyone requires. Freely. As in, free of charge.

Now, if you'd like to be a part of this group, you are more than welcome. Move out/draw fire if you are here to drum up business for yourself unless you would like to contact FFADMIN (administrator) for information regarding how to be a site sponsor.

We don't delete accounts. Simply refrain from participating and you'll be long forgotten.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is an idea, wow us with your extensive green beret knowledge. 

How would you treat a sucking chest wound?
best way to start a fire in the rain?
name and explain 4 basic traps.
what is the most valuable tool a person can have?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm really not interested in paying some special forces/green beret type to give me prepping advice. I have all my bases covered though not perfectly, I just don't know what you could possibly bring to the table that I would be willing to pay you for. 

Don't get me wrong I actually do believe you have something to share, yet to suggest payment for it is way over the top.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hey smoot,
> 
> You need to buck up son. If you can't take a little bit of ribbin' how in the hell do you plan on teaching all of the great Tacticool shit you know? Are you that thin skinned? Did your tampon fall out, or did your skirt fly up and hit you in the head? Or is your name Caitlyn?
> 
> Damn, kids today....


thank you slippy I now have coffee all over my Nintendo


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

td.smoot15 said:


> In your opinion, would you be interested in receiving and what would you be willing to pay for prepping consulting services provided exclusively by prior Special Forces "Green Berets?" (travel costs would be separate expenditures). Consulting session would include an on-site assessment of the clients current preparedness along with a post-assessment write up on the pros/cons of the clients current situation and how to improve their current emergency preparedness situation covering a myriad of categories.


Ask the "Patriot Nurse" or "Maine Prepper" what they charge, I'm sure we all consider them experts in their fields.

*Rancher*


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

azrancher said:


> Ask the "Patriot Nurse" or "Maine Prepper" what they charge, I'm sure we all consider them experts in their fields.
> 
> *Rancher*


Thanks Rancher for pointing me in the direction of those two names. Def. answers a lot of questions.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

A little OT....I get that members here get upset at a first post for sale. We have seen it with books, services and products. Jumping down the throats of these new arrivals is getting old. I can see a polite "hey" how about joining the community first response but unfortunately some take their unhappiness with capitalism out in these newbies and I think the forum looses out on possible members. The site might be losing out on potential sponsors. 

Welcome to.smoot15..,my opinion is only mine.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripon is right, I will extend an apology to smoot for being less than welcoming. Smoot, I hope you accept my apology. Sometimes I let myself get ahead of me...whatever that means.
Thanks
Slip



Ripon said:


> A little OT....I get that members here get upset at a first post for sale. We have seen it with books, services and products. Jumping down the throats of these new arrivals is getting old. I can see a polite "hey" how about joining the community first response but unfortunately some take their unhappiness with capitalism out in these newbies and I think the forum looses out on possible members. The site might be losing out on potential sponsors.
> 
> Welcome to.smoot15..,my opinion is only mine.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had the same thought 4 months ago.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My opinion is this..

NO....

List me 10 things that you could teach or show to somebody that they could not get from a forum or prepper site


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I know Slippy can teach you how to make spikes and give you marriage counseling if you need it and he doesn't charge a thing.


SAY WHAT... I had to buy 3 pikes and pay $5 for the 1st hour of marriage counseling.........


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

That was for travel time.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ripon said:


> A little OT....I get that members here get upset at a first post for sale. We have seen it with books, services and products. Jumping down the throats of these new arrivals is getting old. I can see a polite "hey" how about joining the community first response but unfortunately some take their unhappiness with capitalism out in these newbies and I think the forum looses out on possible members. The site might be losing out on potential sponsors.
> 
> Welcome to.smoot15..,my opinion is only mine.


That maybe the case.... But also think of it as a character test....

If the op hangs around, gives some practical input, and then decides to be a forum sponsor... The op may actually gain some business from here (doubtful but still)

Otherwise he might as well be a snake oil salesman hocking wears for a easy buck..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

TDSmoot15,

Many of us on this forum are soldiers, medics, doctors, nurses, and even a few ministers. We have a world of experiences from surviving in the wilderness to surviving a lay-off. We help each other - much like a military unit treats its members as family - and we learn and teach as we go. There is no outsider who can join and immediately present themselves as worthy experts for all the situations that we have lived through - some of it together as a family. 

You may have some valuable experience to share but we don't know you and it seems that you do not want to get to know us. That will not build the trust that needs to be established before we cant rely on you being who and what you represent yourself to be. Heck, you could have bent sent here by one of any number of alphabet soup agencies to find those who might fit into a pattern of behavior. 

I don't know you. Until I do I will not accept that you have anything of value to offer. So, stick around, pull up a chair, have a beer and get to know us and let us get to know you. Or, if that is a waste of your time then go. Go in and with the grace of the Creator that you may find what you seek or at least what you need. Either way, if you truly served in the name of the United States, I thank you from the center of my soul for that service and wish that you find what peace there is in this world.


----------



## td.smoot15 (Jun 13, 2015)

look, I do not have a business. period. I have not tried to sell anything to anyone. What I presented was simply an idea to a possible business venture that I was considering. The questions were directed to the community to which the business would provide services to. the questions warranted a yes/no response and maybe a suggestion as to why you said yes/ no. James M was just about the only one to provide such a response. Regardless, I guess I got the answer which is that within the population of this forum, for whatever its worth, no one cared for the idea. that is all.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, you are free to interpret the posts as you please but I believe I expressed the major concerns we have about answering your question. 

"No answer" is not a "no". In this community you need to take the time to be known before we can or will give you the feed-back that you desire. If your question requires a yes or no answer NOW we don't have much interest. If you can hang around you might find that we, as a group, have as much to offer as any other group in living through a SHTF scenario. We could be willing to share once we get to know you. Right now you have the advantage - our history of information exchange is recorded in this database, yet we know nothing about you.
So, approximately where do you reside?
What is your marital status?
Are you active in preparing for disasters that might strike in your area?
what are you doing to be self sufficient?
Do you like bacon?
Do you think turtles should be considered a food or a pet?
Do you like well trained dogs?
Do you like cats?
What is you political standing?
What do you do for a living?
What do you do for recreation?

we are listening - trying to get to know you.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

unless I'm confused I thought this guy was from Texas and had some land in Ky to sell 
so yeah he did try a sell something.
as for asking someone how much they would pay for knowledge that can be had for free well I don't thin it takes a SF member or a numb nut to figure that one out
and paul everything likes bacon even vegans that's why baco bits were invented.lol


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Medic - the KY land guy was someone else. Refer to the first post of this thread to reference what this poster was proposing.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Well, at 6 pages in, if you haven't gotten the message yet, the following may not help...

You are a new member.
We expect all new members to hop on over to the introduction section and fill us in on the kind of person we are meeting for the first time.
As has been said, we are not a "doomsday preppers" kind of site. We have members from all over the world, from all walks of life, and from various professions.
We consider ourselves a community.
We are not opposed to new folks showing up, but we do expect a certain amount of respect be given to the community.
That respect comes in the form of new members learning about us before assuming we are in need of some form of help.
This is easily accomplished by reading what we've presented. If you feel the majority is in error, we welcome your insight and correction.
However, what we do not care for are new members who present themselves in the same fashion as most one-post-wonders. These folks hit the board like a brick, offer up some new(not really new) idea, ask for our opinions of said idea, or how much we would pay for said idea, and then leave when they receive criticism or admonishment from the community for being so bold to think we don't already have that particular "base" covered.

If you truly believe that your knowledge is unique, and could help someone, by all means stick around. Learn what we already know. Find out what areas average folks could benefit from learning more about, and *THEN* perhaps introduce your idea for how you wish to be paid to provide said knowledge.
You'll find we give it away for free, but I'm a capitalist, and I adhere to the motto, "If you're good at something, don't do it for free."

If you're truly as valuable as you hope, you'll stick around and let us get to know you better.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Picture this... there are a bunch of people standing around talking about economic collapse, food storage, gardening, self defense, etc... AND ALL OF A SUDDEN a guy appears in their midst who they have NEVER heard of and says... I am specially trained and getting ready to start SELLING my knowledge about the things you have been discussing FREELY for years.... What do you think about that


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have read all of the post up till now in this tread.
The bulk of them represent my sentiment, GTFO.
I assume from the course of your presentation, that you yourself have no marketable skills.
Just a hustler trying to make a quick buck with someone else doing the work..

To give you a little background on me, which up till now I have withheld from all, content, not ID is important. 
as a civilian contractor, I, trained members of the 10th SFG SOTIC cadre in the area of small arms for years.
Also have 20+ years of experience at depot level rebuild of military small arms.
MY real name is quite well known in that community.
Drifting from there, I have over 35 years of prepping experience in my background.
I am not here to make money, but to pass on to others the knowledge that I have freely. 
As said many here are experts in needed fields and have no dollar sign affixed to their name.
They with the others compile a wealth of information that is freely given to other like minded loyal Americans.

My point, if you have a tangible product to sell, do it the right way.
If you are trying to sell information or ideas you do not belong here, your just an economy size Bill Clinton, an information whore, a cheap hustler.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think the OP has some something to share, share being the operative word. 

I suspect the rub is that the topic may have turned from selling to others to selling to us. There are any number of people on these boards that could package what they know and sell it. Yet they choose to share it. I'd suggest the OP stick around, join in, share what he knows.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

CourtSwagger said:


> Medic - the KY land guy was someone else. Refer to the first post of this thread to reference what this poster was proposing.


ok my bad , me lazy for not checking or thinking first.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> This group of people are nowhere near being idiots and they can smell a hawker a mile away.
> 
> We have people on this forum who are experts at everything from gardening to animal husbandry to weapons. Security? Got it. Hunting and fishing? Bases covered. Canning? Danged skippy. Guess what; these people freely give whatever information anyone requires. Freely. As in, free of charge.
> 
> ...


D: I'm a professional. At slinging BS. As long as I've got y briefcase and am more than 50 miles from home


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

td.smoot15 said:


> maybe eventually i'll get to 1500 posts and have some validity since that's all that seems to matter in this forum world.


A quote like this is why I will discount everything you say. It's immature, and dead wrong.

You also seem to be under the impression that prepping is all about training for "wilderness survival, weapons shooting/handling, combat tactics classes, emergency medical training, and/or operations planning" and similar.

Here's a hint, that stuff is just a small part of being a prepper, if at all. Wilderness survival skills? I have zero intention of heading out into the wilderness, so why would I waste my time on that (having said that, I do have some wilderness survival skills just because I love the outdoors). Emergency medical training? If I want to know that I will take an EMT & Paramedic class, from people who teach this stuff to working professionals in the field. Combat tactics? If I get into a firefight, it's only because I seriously screwed the pooch... my combat tactic if I am not at home is to run away. If somebody's breaking into my house, I shoot them. I'd lay 50-50 odds, without seeing you shoot, that I can outshoot your ass... and I'd also lay 50-50 odds that i've put one hell of a lot more rounds downrange in my lifetime than you ever will, let alone have to this point in time (being an avid shooter for the last 40 years). I'd go 80-20 that my wife could outshoot your ass to 600 yards (she's better than I am) and you know what? There's lots of other folks here on this forum who I am 100 percent sure are one hell of a lot better at shooting than I am.

You can't even conceive what my prepping problems are... how to handle erosion on a pond bank, the best way to eradicate poison ivy using only organic methods, the best way to arrainge our food forrest, etc. I don't need training on combat skills, I need to spend that time helping to dehydrate this year's garden crops.

You want to do a class that can help? Teach one around here on how to make ground deer jerky, that's one I really need for this fall...

You want to help with my other prepping needs? Talk to me about clear water pumps, and what the maximum depth of draw out of a well I can expect on a 12 volt rig... teach about the most efficient 12/24/36/48 volt solar systems, both grid tie and stand alone. Teach me how to make a faraday cage that REALLY works. Teach me how to use a bottom plow to make a swale. Show me a more efficient way to seal a mylar bag in a 5 gallon pail. Show me scientifically researched and effective herbal medicines. Help me build an effective yet non-obvious HAM antenna. Discuss strategies in food rotation. Etc.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Salty makes Slippy Smile!)







Salt-N-Pepper said:


> A quote like this is why I will discount everything you say. It's immature, and dead wrong.
> 
> You also seem to be under the impression that prepping is all about training for "wilderness survival, weapons shooting/handling, combat tactics classes, emergency medical training, and/or operations planning" and similar.
> 
> ...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Done with him, no more, the line shall be drawn here.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> A quote like this is why I will discount everything you say. It's immature, and dead wrong.
> 
> You also seem to be under the impression that prepping is all about training for "wilderness survival, weapons shooting/handling, combat tactics classes, emergency medical training, and/or operations planning" and similar.
> 
> ...


To kill poison ivy or oak mix 1 gallon of vinegar and 2 cups of epsom salts. Then put in a spray bottle and spray the bottom of the plant. Use a lot! It works best on a warm day and when it isn't going to rain for a few days. It worked for me when I had a problem with it. i did put trash bags over my shoes and calves so I didn't get exposed to the stuff while I was walking around in it.

As far as the erosion my grandfather always planted low growing flowers perhaps something like rock sedum? A nice mixture of perennials? I would plant some marshmallow close to the waters edge. It is very effective for intestinal problems. It also makes yummy marshmallows


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Serious question Auntie,
I do a little bit of bush hogging, in the heat of the southestern US summer, wearing jeans is downright uncomfortable. So I wear shorts and boots often when I ride the tractor. I have tons of poison ivy and oak on my place and anybody who has ever bush hogged knows that you sometimes get "hit" with the stuff you mow... so I was wondering if I sprayed my legs with the vinegar - epsom salt mixture prior to mowing would it inhibit the poison ivy oils?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't know if it would inhibit the oils. I do know that if you spray your legs with rubbing alcohol it will cool you off and is supposed to dilute the oils and wash them off your skin.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ammonia will help as will peeing on it.... yep....

scuba divers know if you get stung by some jelly fish - once you are out of the water... pee on the area.. usually legs


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> ammonia will help as will peeing on it.... yep....
> 
> scuba divers know if you get stung by some jelly fish - once you are out of the water... pee on the area.. usually legs


The tentacle usually stings me on my upper lip as I am heading for the anchor line. Do not piss on my face and tell me it is for my own good. Vinegar is much better. :21:


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Slippy, the vinegar and epsom salts isn't likely to help if it's on your legs ahead of time. Won't stop the oils from attaching, and your reaction is your immune system hating the combination of that oil with your skin proteins.

I have been having good success with IvaRest, one of the specialty soaps. It and its cousins are designed to wash off those persistent oils. I wash with it right after I finish messing around in the poison ivy areas (can't tend the blackberry plantings without getting Deep in poison ivy). I wash with it again when I shower that night. I picked it up when I already had an active rash, and washing with it then a couple of times stopped the spread.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> ammonia will help as will peeing on it.... yep....
> 
> scuba divers know if you get stung by some jelly fish - once you are out of the water... pee on the area.. usually legs


I learned that years ago, but now I'm not allowed on the Venice beach anymore.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope slippy your still going to get in on your ba you know were-and that salt solution on a hot stickey day-sorry I like slippy un-mumyfied 
best wash off with some dawn (or other dish soap) and the garden hose before going inside and showering for real.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Another good, though expensive, way to prevent and clean poison ivy is called Tecnu. Get it at most any drug or big box store. Can be used as a shield or to wash off unintended hits. You can use regular soap or denatured alcohol, save the good stuff for later, but you have to be quick. Once the oils get absorbed you just have to tough it out.

Also, I am sure this is well known but don't ever burn poison ivy. 

I have also heard people give advice that if you eat it you can build up a resistance to it. Please don't try that.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

darsk20 said:


> Can be used as a shield or to wash off unintended hits.


Do people intentionally get hit with poison ivy? JK


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Do people intentionally get hit with poison ivy? JK


Well, there was that time in the deer stand where there just happened to be a leafless vine that was begging to be picked at while I was waiting, bored and 13.

Never pick at a leafless vine in winter and then rub your eyes, no matter how bored you are.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yeah hunting as a youth with dad brings back all kinds of memories mostly good
but some like learning not to use the biggest thing in the arsenal -375 H-N-H magnum in a tree stand with no safety harness yeah superman only wishes he could fly like that. my shoulder and arse hurt for days.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Willow bark contains a chemical that functions like asprin. Chew, but do not swallow, or make tea. Old school headache remedy.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Willow bark contains a chemical that functions like asprin. Chew, but do not swallow, or make tea. Old school headache remedy.


My grandmother (1880-1975) use to have a canning jar on the shelf with willow bark suspended in a mix of water and vodka.
She would rotate out the bark frequently.
The big willow in the yard was the source, Always used the new growth. Would take the branches and strip like peeling an apple or potato.
She also grew now banned poppies for their medicinal properties.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Willow bark contains a chemical that functions like asprin. Chew, but do not swallow, or make tea. Old school headache remedy.


It's not only *like* aspirin, it's the base for aspirin. Willow bark contains salicylate, a part of the aspirin compound acetylsalicylic acid.
Aspirin was derived directly from it. Great stuff to have on hand. Too bad willow doesn't grow much around here

BTW, did the OP give up on us?
His thread carries on, but he has faded away.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't think he was "feeling the love".....


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

You have to have thick skin around this group if you are selling, promoting or 'hawking' something. You need to be prepared to back up what you are saying or doing. I don't understand how someone who is special forces can give up so easily. I thought they were supposed to be tough and persistent?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he wasn't special forces. He was a hocker trying to become a "middle-man" to make a finders or promotional fee.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Just found out that witch hazel makes good bug spray. Gonna give it a shot.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ahh no jack, it is an astringent


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

use skin so soft -it is better especially for no see ums


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I remember one time I was out on my land it was like stupid hot and really humid I started drinking (beer)about an hour before the sun went down( all day I was drinking water by the gallon jug) i downed just about the whole 12 pack and was drunk - and after hitting the second 12 which I didn't even get close to finishing was so drunk I passed out in the bed of my truck when i woke up the next morning the first thing i thought was what on earth is that smell -it was me i reeked so bad the mosquitoes tics and everyother bug wouldn't come within 10 feet of me, i was stanky!!!!! i just walked down to the pond with a bottle of Palmolive and jumped in clothes and all washed up and no sooner was attacked by every kind of insect out there.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I've heard it works well here. If it works, great, if not, I'm out $.97. I'm looking for a natural solution, and I sweat too much for lotion.


----------

